# Lost Camera



## tarzan (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I should have tethered it to my BC. If anyone is diving the Timberholes and comes across a GoPro camera connected to a head harness, I would love to get it back and give a reward. The video has a great pic of a 10' bull shark being way to inquisitive to me along with me bagging a lobster. I lost it on Saturday's dive on the south east end of the Timberholes, but who knows where it may end up. Please yell back or call me at 850-723-4132 if you find it, it would be greatly appreciated. Other than that, we had two good dives and a total of 5 lobster and caught our limit on snapper.

~~~Tarzan~~~


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------

